# yep...



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

where should i go for gear? like a website:dunno:
thanks


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

burtonrider287 said:


> where should i go for gear? like a website:dunno:
> thanks


snowboard gear - Google Search


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Dogfunk.com
backcountry.com

Bunch of places really. Compare prices, do some searching.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

evogear.com they will price match anything you find and give you 5% off that price if it is cheaper than what they have. 

but i mean if your looking for t-shirts, you know where to go...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks homies:thumbsup:


----------

